# Another Vectrix conversion



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I just completed a conversion from Nimh to lithium.
Very different machine after the conversion, kind of a novelty before, with a short range. The conversion is a game changer with a range that is usable in real life. I get about 45 miles now compared to about 18 with the old batteries

blog, lithiumvectrix.blogspot.com


----------

